# Flamed Osage



## myingling (Jul 31, 2015)

couple grunts I got made up #1 thur #3 flamed osage ,,,,, #4 red heart ,,,, #1 and #2 available any interest

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds (Jul 31, 2015)

I had to laugh when I compared your pics to what I expected from the title. Lots of folks use "flamed" pretty much arbitrarily to mean "curly" or "fiddleback" so that's what I was expecting, but you by damn mean FLAMED

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Look good Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice set of grunters!!!

Mark


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice wood! Don't see red heart used in calls/grunts very often. Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice looking calls Mike !

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

